# How I Prepare My NEW Surf Rigs Before Casting!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

How I'm Going To Prepare My Rigs For Day & Night!

Okuma has been upping their technology & innovations for years without that price spike often associated with other big name brand companies. I'm now only going to use rods & reels manufactured by Okuma.

I'm preparing the heavy duty Hawaiian Custom Ulua "GT" Rods that were shown at the 2018 ICAST show. I'm matching these rods with Tesoro Star Drag conventional reels. These powerful jiggers can also cast from shore. They're known to pull up Bluefin Tunas off San Diego's jigging charters to Yellowfin Tunas off Florida. Pretty powerful compact Star Drag powerhouses! I'm getting a XXH for sliding & another larger conventional to add to these.

I'm trying to redo my system. So far got new line for the Tesoros. I also replaced most of my regular equipment & decided to get new accessories. My new steel & aluminum spikes are thicker & longer then my shorter originals. I'm using coated Japan circle hooks to quality barrel swivels. Replaced my older baits with fresh salted frozen shrimp to crab & squid. Going to change a lot of what i normally do to up my game.

So i'm going to show how i made modifications to my equipment so i can use these rigs day & night on different coastal areas ranging from sand flats to boulders. Just purchased another conventional reel today to add to my line-up. I changed my shorter sand spikes to longer thicker pieces with light reflective tape on the dual bands, same 1in wide light reflective tape used on my rods. I'm spooling line with different configurations to match-up to different bottom topographies. On one i have all 80lb braid while the others are braid backing to monofilament top shots.

Today downgraded Tropical Storm Olivia is passing by. The rainfall will create shoreline brown water problems. Perfect time to finish taping my rods & spikes. Also servicing my reals & pre-making leaders. Like most anglers I try to be prepared when going fishing with new set-ups.

What i'll be sharing most experienced anglers know. This will help the beginners. To prepare gear & food for the day only to arrive at your location to discover that you're lacking equipment to properly toss a line is frustrating, been there done that. Not fun.


----------

